# The Amazing World Of Gumball



## Askeroth (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;cVX35HcGQb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVX35HcGQb8[/video]​
Cartoon Network's upcoming series has to be the single most *adorable* thing that I have ever seen.  I really like how they've mixed animation styles, and you don't see live-action backgrounds that often in television animation.  The only other one I can think of in recent memory is Sit Down, Shut Up.  I think I'm really going to enjoy this one.  It premieres May 2nd in the UK and May 9th in the US.


----------



## Larry (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmm, looks interesting. Looks like CN is in recovery mode. 

Why is it premiering in the UK first, though?

Oh wait, because it's European. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_World_of_Gumball


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 12, 2011)

This actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Askeroth (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;cnQrXiWGx5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnQrXiWGx5g[/video]​
Here is a new clip.  I also found an interview with the creator of the series.


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2011)

When they were sitting down in the first clip, i thought the orange one's arms were his balls. 
But the best animated series, is, and will be, forever, is *HAPPY TREE FRIENDS MOTHERFUCKERS!*  <3


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 20, 2011)

That clip explains EXACTLY why I hate disc format! D:<

Hopefully, this show will last longer since it's being made in Europe. :3


----------



## Askeroth (Apr 20, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> Hopefully, this show will last longer since it's being made in Europe. :3


It's already been given a second season, and the first season hasn't even premiered yet.  I'd say that's a good sign.


----------



## TwilightV (May 3, 2011)

There's gonna be a preview for the show in about 20 mins..


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 7, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Hmm, looks interesting. Looks like CN is in recovery mode.
> 
> Why is it premiering in the UK first, though?
> 
> ...


 
Because I believe the European branch of CN made it.
The creator of the show used every character CN rejected before their pitches to CN were made.


----------



## Askeroth (May 24, 2011)

Well, last night's episode was certainly weird.  They had Gumball running around naked for a portion of it; his sister stared at his junk and nobody cared.  Darwin also drew a more anthro version of Gumball wearing a dress, after he mistook him for a girl and fell in love with him.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 28, 2011)

Askeroth said:


> Censors are blind.


 
That was quite an odd episode.


----------

